# Silly question



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Is it possible to even find a projector now a days with a coax input? 

Got a project coming up, and the customer has alreay ran coax from his satellite box, I'd prefer he used anything else but coax, but I haven't been able to convince him of that yet.

Thanks


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm looking at a couple of projectors right now that have coax input... but, and there is a big but coming...

Does this guy know that coax is going to be the worse picture quality, and the projectors I am looking at right now are far from high end units that have super sharp resolution. In other words, they may be okay, but the aren't going to look stellar. Plus keep in mid that especially with projectors, anything that looks bad on a smaller screen only looks worse when it's blown up in size. 

Here is one of the units I am looking at, you can check it out for yourself too... 

Let me ask you this, what is the intended use going to be for? What is the setting going to be like? Lots of lighting? How big will the screen be, and seating arrangements? 

Have you thought of a converter for the satellite coax feed? Something that will accept the signal and then have multiple outputs that you could run to any projector. I am also assuming that the coax cable is coming from the satellite box and that will be where the channels are changed from, is that correct?

I'm still looking around for some solutions and ideas for you, but I needs a few more details if you can provide them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

OK here's the skinny, my buddy/customer is constructing an outdoor kitchen/fireplace are in his backyard. His idea is putting a portable projector on the countertop and shooting it back towards the patio where we would install a drop down screen. Haven't done measurements on the screen size or anything yet. So we are talking about an open air backyard. He is anticipating movies, sports, etc being played during get togethers. He has taken the liberty of running coax from his sat box out to the patio ceiling eventually being ran thru conduit to a port on the back of the kitchen. 
Problem is, he didn't bring me in until now, and the kitchen project is practically done. 
He is a normal "customer" and really doesn't understand the total complexities of the issue.

My concern is putting my name on a project that may have to be half way done, and him regretting it later, and not being happy with it.

I'm trynig to work within his constraints, but at the same time those constraints are not gonna yeild the best resiults


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

What does he plan on using for the sound system? Please don't say he's thinking of using the built in projector speakers...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

No he has outdoor speakers ran already into his patio, and a Monster auido "zone" switcher. However, not sure if that switcher only does audi from his CD player, or if it will send whatever the Receiver is playing


----------



## bricor (Apr 27, 2006)

When you say coax, do you mean RF or composite video?


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

If I can be blunt. DON'T DO THIS. Choosing a projector based on the available cable is worst decison making process imaginable. In my work I often encounter situations where the customer wants to something that is simply wrong. I personally will not do it. As you mentioned it is not worth putting your name on a bad job. Even if he is a friend..... as a matter of fact especially if he is a friend! Do it right or cut him loose to do it himself at least that way you have a clear conscience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Ya, I'm pretty sure that is the decision I'm making today. 
He thinks he can get by with a cheap screen, and a 300 projector, but for what he says he wants, that's just not gonna work.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

If this is just for occasional use, couldn't he move the satellite receiver out to the back yard and just use the coax to extend the input to the receiver? It means having more equipment at the remote location, but at least he wouldn't have any connection limitations.


----------

